# Diarrhea : Scours/Diarrhea treatment with Slippery Elm



## Sondra

On the slippery elm, bring one cup of water to a boil and take it off 
the heat. Add one tablespoon of shredded slippery elm bark (as opposed 
to powder) and steep for 10-15 minutes. Strain liquid into a clean jar 
and cool (discard bark). Dose at 15 ccs (1 tablespoon) per adult 
animal, 5-6 ccs for a goat under 50 lbs. Humans can drink this tea also 
for stomach upset or diarrhea. If diarrhea doesn't go away after two 
doses several hours apart, I'd look for something else to treat with 
like a coccidiastat (sulfa/corid etc) and make sure they are wormed.

Thanks Caroline Lawson for this! 
............................................................ 
............................................................. 
Vicki asked me to post this info about the slippery elm that my Mom carries on her site.

Her site is:www.terraherbs.com

The prices on her Slippery Elm Bark(c/s, not powder) are as follows:

1/4 lb. $4.46 
1/2 lb. $8.17 
1 lb. $13.86

She can also sell in smaller amounts if its ordered. She also has the powder on her site with prices. You can choose USPS or Fed-Ex; she charges exact shipping price plus $1.50 handling.

And yes, I do use slippery elm for any type of digestive upset in calves or kids. It firms the stool and soothes the digestive tract.

Her e-mail is [email protected] or [email protected] 
Phone is 417-962-9779. Her name is Denise so that you don't have to call and ask for "Emily's Mom"...... 
Thanks Vicki for the suggestion.
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com


----------

